# Halloween Costumes



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Every year of your life you can remeber what were you for Halloween?


1996 is as far back as I can remember when I was 5

1996- Simba (from Lion King)
1997- Batman
1998- Robin (batman)
1999- Ken Griffey Jr. (baseball player)
2000- Knight
2001- Army Soldier
2002- Army Soldier Again
2003- Frodo (Lord of the Rings)
2004- Cant remember
2005- AJ Pierzynski (baseball palyer)
2006- Chad Henne (football player)


Then I stoped dressing up and focused Halloween on making Haunts


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

when I was 5 it was the cheesy vinyl costumes that tied in the back and had a graphic printed on the front and a vacu-formed mask that had the elastic band stapled to it


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

The fact that you were 5 in 1996 just hurts. But I have a good memory so here goes...

1979 - Witch (like higginsr said the plastic mask and the vinyl cape)
1980 - Peter Pan
1981 - Crayon
1982 - Laura Ingalls Wilder
1983 - Scarecrow
1984 - Southern Belle
1985 - Clown
1986 - ???
1987 - Modern Art Painting
1988 - Mummy
1989 - No costume
1990 - No costume
1991 - Clown while at work waiting tables
1992-1995 - College, never dressed up for some reason until
1996 - Plug, roommate was the outlet. And this was before this was a commercially available costume for adults. It was a completely original idea at the time and the costume was homemade out of boxes. We won some free pizza if I remember correctly. 
1997-2000 - No costumes, newly married, moved to a new state, starting the first real job, and living in tiny apartments with no TOT's killed the costumes, it was very depressing.
2001 - Hockey Puck
2002 - Witch
2003 - Caster (for work)
2004 - Bride of Frankenstein
2005 - SpiderWitch
2006 - Pirate (at work)/ Flapper (for party)
2007 - Witch
2008 - Voodoo Priestess


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll leave it to the younger forum members to answer this one. I have trouble remembering what I was last year, let alone all my life.

higginsr, I do remember those cheesy vinyl costumes and masks. I have seven brothers and sisters, so you can imagine what the line-up must have looked like on Halloween night. We were so thrilled to wear them, too. Ah, the good old days.....


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Ah yes... the cheesey vinyl costume... the rubber band that tore at your hair... That's when the over the head latex masks were the Holy Grail!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The earliest costume I can remember... yes, the cheezball tie-in-back with plastic rubberbanded mask... was a robot, and there was a little lightbulb mounted in his forehead, and a battery pack. But the light didn't work. By the time I was in 2nd or 3rd grade, I had started making my own costumes (well, I guess my mom probably did most of the "making" part heheh). I don't remember the years, but among those early grade school ones I remember being a hobo, martian, Dracula, and Mr. Hyde. I don't have a lot of memories from my ToTing years. By high school & college I got into haunting and my memories are a little better there. Executioner, zombies (for about 5 years straight, different takes on zombies & mummies)... a lot of years I didn't dress up on Halloween because I was working the holiday in another capacity. And then there was a long (way too long) fallow period. But I'm back. I'm taking back Halloween. And I like my new Watcher/Grave Guardian gig and I think I'll stick with him for a while.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't remember which years or how old i was but i have worn the following costumes some of them multiple times.
witch
cowgirl
pumpkin
ghost
gypsy
hillbilly man
clown(this year)
I have also been "Nothing" as in I'm not sure what to call it, i put make up on my face and where a weird outfit or all black clothes. I'm not anything but I am dressed up. And once I wanted to be a vampire but my mom thought that was too scary so she wouldn't let me. That year i was a gypsy again. I've been a gypsy too many times, 4 or 5 i think. Sometimes because i forgot about planning a costume because i was so into decorating my haunt that i forgot about planing my costume lol.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

why does it keep double posting all my posts today?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Some costumes I remember are:
bank robber
scarecrow
old man
tropical tourist
biker
sheriff
skeleton in a rented tux
invisible man (wrapped in bandages with shades)
7 foot tall troll king
axe murder
warlock
demon
witch doctor
death
wearwolf


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

GothicCandle said:


> why does it keep double posting all my posts today?


ummmm....maybe 'cause its called Haunt forum


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

oh geez that's a long time ..
hmm 
bums
hobos
witches
ghosts
scarecrow
gypsy
biker
dead biker
zombie biker
clowns
reaper
flashing skeleton on roller skates
a lion
cat
wizard
swamp witch
werewolf
Dracula

I'm sure there were more can't think of them right now


----------

